# stepping on pee on peepads and tracking in the house?



## sheisaeval

We are not sure if we just have really crappy peepads or not, but sometimes he pees and after that, he steps in the pee, and tracks pee footprints in the house, because we have a wooden floor. So, whenever we do train him to go on peepads by himself and leave him out of his crate, we're afraid he's goign to track peeprints all over the house anyway. Anyone have any tips about that?


----------



## Ladysmom

QUOTE (sheisaeval @ Jun 16 2009, 10:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=792317


> We are not sure if we just have really crappy peepads or not, but sometimes he pees and after that, he steps in the pee, and tracks pee footprints in the house, because we have a wooden floor. So, whenever we do train him to go on peepads by himself and leave him out of his crate, we're afraid he's goign to track peeprints all over the house anyway. Anyone have any tips about that?[/B]



I switched to washable pads for just that reason. I got so tired of wet feet and pee footprints!


----------



## Nissa Fiona

This is what I use for Nissa. The pee pad goes under the grate part. It's almost like a boot tray. It works great because she never stands on a wet pad.


----------



## sheisaeval

QUOTE (Nissa Fiona @ Jun 16 2009, 09:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=792328


> This is what I use for Nissa. The pee pad goes under the grate part. It's almost like a boot tray. It works great because she never stands on a wet pad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


What about when she poops? Isn't it a hassle to clean poop from the grates? Or does she poop somewhere else? Thats one of the reasons I didn't get a grate yet because of poop cleaning.


----------



## totallytotontuffy

I use the larger disposable pads from Sam's Club (in the pharmacy section) and purchased a tray for it that doesn't have the grates. You could also purchase smaller trays made by the same company.

http://www.amazon.com/Iris-301565-Floor-Pr...8110&sr=8-4


----------



## sophie

QUOTE (TotallyTotoNTuffy @ Jun 16 2009, 10:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=792358


> I use the larger disposable pads from Sam's Club (in the pharmacy section) and purchased a tray for it that doesn't have the grates. You could also purchase smaller trays made by the same company.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Iris-301565-Floor-Pr...8110&sr=8-4[/B]



I use the pads from Sam's club too. Do you have a tray large enough that fits them when laid out fully? Annie has been going over the sides every now and then and I thought if I had a tray to put them in that might help her climb all the way on the pad.

I had tried the Whiz Dog when we only had Sophie, but she refused to step on the grate so I sold them. Now I wish I had kept them to at least use the tray part.
Linda


----------



## maggieh

I place a small washable rug next to the pad so that she steps on the rug. That takes it off her feet before she steps on the floor.


----------



## totallytotontuffy

QUOTE (maggieh @ Jun 17 2009, 05:05 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=792426


> I place a small washable rug next to the pad so that she steps on the rug. That takes it off her feet before she steps on the floor.[/B]


Wow, I'm suprised that she doesn't confuse the rug with the pad. He has never done in at my house, but I have had to keep an eye on Toto when we visit my Mom. There have been a few times that we have discovered a little surprise left on one of those small washable rugs. I've always thought that he mistook them for a wee wee pad.


----------



## Nissa Fiona

QUOTE (sheisaeval @ Jun 16 2009, 10:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=792353


> QUOTE (Nissa Fiona @ Jun 16 2009, 09:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=792328





> This is what I use for Nissa. The pee pad goes under the grate part. It's almost like a boot tray. It works great because she never stands on a wet pad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


What about when she poops? Isn't it a hassle to clean poop from the grates? Or does she poop somewhere else? Thats one of the reasons I didn't get a grate yet because of poop cleaning.
[/B][/QUOTE]

The poop sits on top so it's very easy to take it up and flush away. I've never had an issue of it messing up the grates. Once a week I take the tray out to the backyard and hose it down good and also clean it with a good cleaning solution like you would any tray that you use.


----------



## kodie

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Jun 16 2009, 10:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=792322


> QUOTE (sheisaeval @ Jun 16 2009, 10:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=792317





> We are not sure if we just have really crappy peepads or not, but sometimes he pees and after that, he steps in the pee, and tracks pee footprints in the house, because we have a wooden floor. So, whenever we do train him to go on peepads by himself and leave him out of his crate, we're afraid he's goign to track peeprints all over the house anyway. Anyone have any tips about that?[/B]



I switched to washable pads for just that reason. I got so tired of wet feet and pee footprints!
[/B][/QUOTE]
I did the same as Marj... I switched from the throw away pads to washable pads. They absorb the pee and you never get wet paws!  Throw away pads are easier cause you dont have to wash them but the washables are def worth the extra work. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sugarbaby

VERY INTERESTED IN THE WASHABLE PEE PADS?? WHERE DO YOU GET THEM...THANK YOU. SUGAR'S MOM


----------



## kodie

QUOTE (Sugarbaby @ Jun 17 2009, 10:26 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=792501


> VERY INTERESTED IN THE WASHABLE PEE PADS?? WHERE DO YOU GET THEM...THANK YOU. SUGAR'S MOM[/B]


I'm using these http://www.dog.com/item/pooch-pad-for-matu...-tra-absorbent/

They have 3 sizes... The smallest size i find to be too small. My little ones like to walk around when they go poo... so its too small for that.


----------



## maggieh

QUOTE (TotallyTotoNTuffy @ Jun 17 2009, 06:16 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=792430


> QUOTE (maggieh @ Jun 17 2009, 05:05 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=792426





> I place a small washable rug next to the pad so that she steps on the rug. That takes it off her feet before she steps on the floor.[/B]


Wow, I'm suprised that she doesn't confuse the rug with the pad. He has never done in at my house, but I have had to keep an eye on Toto when we visit my Mom. There have been a few times that we have discovered a little surprise left on one of those small washable rugs. I've always thought that he mistook them for a wee wee pad.
[/B][/QUOTE]

It's interesting - if it's a rug all by itself, it gets used as a pee pad! (Good thing I don't particularly like area rugs) but if it's right in front of the pad, she goes for the pad. I guess she figures she's come that far, she might as well use the pad! LOL


----------



## princessre

My baby stretches to squat to avoid the pee. But occasionally he pees alot more and gets it on his paw. I don't mind washing his paws after he pees b/c it's good to wash their paws often anyways b/c of allergens and him grooming them all the time...


----------



## dex'smom

QUOTE (Kodies mom @ Jun 17 2009, 10:54 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=792520


> QUOTE (Sugarbaby @ Jun 17 2009, 10:26 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=792501





> VERY INTERESTED IN THE WASHABLE PEE PADS?? WHERE DO YOU GET THEM...THANK YOU. SUGAR'S MOM[/B]


I'm using these http://www.dog.com/item/pooch-pad-for-matu...-tra-absorbent/

They have 3 sizes... The smallest size i find to be too small. My little ones like to walk around when they go poo... so its too small for that.
[/B][/QUOTE]
do you like these bwetter than pish pads?


----------



## garrettsmom

I use Wizdog for Winnie and it works great. The "poo" just lies atop the grate and it's easy to discard.

I can't really imagine using washing pee pads; it seems like I'd be running the clothes washer all the time for very small loads.


----------



## Canada

QUOTE (Nissa Fiona @ Jun 16 2009, 10:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=792328


> This is what I use for Nissa. The pee pad goes under the grate part. It's almost like a boot tray. It works great because she never stands on a wet pad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


WOW! What is the brand of that potty? Where did you buy it? It looks like a good brand. I wonder if I can find one in Canada.


----------



## zurismom

do the puppies understand using the washable pee pads or do you have to retrain them? I would hate to offer the washable one when my baby is so good at using the paper pads and then have her refuse to use the "cloth" pee pad. How do they differentiate the washable pad from a rug or any other cloth on the floor? Also, I too would like feedback on the pish pad.


----------

